
The Wikipedia paradox - shrikant
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2009/11/questions-that-are-rarely-asked-the-wikipedia-paradox.html
======
jacquesm
That seems to be directly inspired by the 'no non-interesting numbers' paradox
posted here the day before yesterday.

------
emsysman
There are thousands of paradoxes like this one.

